# [Austrailian NR] 5x5 1:16.36 single - Feliks Zemdegs



## Faz (Jul 20, 2009)

@ New Zealand Championships '09

Lol, it's my concentration face.
PB in competition, and ranked equal 5th in the world at the moment.
Look at Dene''s face when I get to PLL.
V-cube 5. 

Comment!


----------



## happa95 (Jul 20, 2009)

For dene's "" face, skip to 1:08. Crazy job, btw.


----------



## Faz (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks. We kinda chatted during the solve lol. see early on in the vid.


----------



## mazei (Jul 20, 2009)

It seems like widescreen squished to 4:3. Nice solve. If only I can match that.


----------



## Faz (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes it is. I fail at computer stuff.


----------



## Dene (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow that Dene guy looks really gay. What a noob.


----------



## Faz (Jul 20, 2009)

If you get to know him, he's actually quite cool.


----------



## mazei (Jul 20, 2009)

I heard he sub-25 at head banging. He is so cool.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice solve, Feliks


----------



## richardzhang (Jul 20, 2009)

GREAT SOLVE btw what do you average on the 5x5


----------



## Faz (Jul 21, 2009)

erm about 90.


----------

